# Thin mum of 6 week old kittens?



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm the new guardian of a lovely mum cat (we've named her Lily) and her two six week old kittens, named George and Daisy. I realise moving them at this stage probably isn't ideal - their previous owners are moving abroad this weekend and they needed a new home so here they are.

I have settled them in a separate room to my current cats and all three have started coming out of their bed and exploring - they seemed a bit overwhelmed at first and it was George and Daisy who started exploring first, Lily has been a little less sure. All three are happy to be stroked and picked up though I'm keeping it to a minimum for now - Lily has started coming over to me and rubbing her face against me which I've taken as a positive! The kittens have been playing together and seem lively, I've seen no sign of fleas - we have a vet appointment on Monday for a check up - I'm guessing they will worm them then? And advise me re flea prevention (I usually use Advantage)?

My main concern is that Lily seems quite thin. I've seen the kittens suckling from her and I've seen all three cats eating wet food (though Daisy has only eaten a little, she is smaller than her brother). Lily eats Whiskas pouches and has been free fed Go Kat and the kittens have started eating those too - I plan on switching them over to Smila/Grau/Bozita/Animonda and hope that Lily's weight will pick up with a higher meat food.

How quickly can I do the change over to my wet foods? Is there anything else I can do to help Lily put on some weight whilst she's still feeding the kittens? Any supplements? What about goats milk?

Any advice from any experienced breeders much appreciated and I promise I won't ignore it!

Here are the gang (rubbish picture but I don't want to mess them about until they have settled in):


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, aren't they lovely :Cat I'd give Lily two or three days before starting to change her food but you could offer some of the better stuff to the kittens straight away. Goats milk is worth a try - none of my queens have liked it 
Vet should advise you regarding flea treatment and worming.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh, aren't they lovely :Cat I'd give Lily two or three days before starting to change her food but you could offer some of the better stuff to the kittens straight away. Goats milk is worth a try - none of my queens have liked it
> Vet should advise you regarding flea treatment and worming.


Thank you Lynn - I'm in love already, the kittens are so cute and funny and I can't believe how gentle Lily is with them (and me!).
I've got some Top Life puppy milk that my other cats have as a very occasional treat (after reading on here that it's the only one that is still made from goats milk) so I'll try them with that (kittens as well or just Lily?).

My other cats are interested in what's behind the closed door but haven't been aggressive in any way so I'm hoping that, over the course of the next 6 weeks or so and with careful scent swapping, introductions might not be _too _bad once Lily has been spayed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd just give the milk to Lily - kittens look nice and chunky so are obviously getting plenty from mum


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

6 weeks is the time when the most demands are being made on the dam and considering she has not been fed the best food, she has done amazingly well. The kittens look nearly as big as she is. If they are now eating, she should soon pick up, especially with better quality food.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am not an experienced breeder but I hope you don't mind me popping in to see these three little beauties. Is mum and one of her kittens pure white and the other one with just a black splodge??
As for her weight, could you perhaps offer mum some pure meat either cooked or raw as a top up to the Whiskas? That should not upset her tum at all and would give her some extra quality protein.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful cats. My girls love goats milk, as do kittens. I give it every few days as a yummy treat. My girls do well being fed raw and wet, I wouldn't worry too much about mum at this stage as I'm sure she'll pick up on a better diet.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the encouragement - it's quite nerve wracking as I've never had a mum and nursing kittens before and it's nearly five years since I've looked after a kitten!

Watching them have dinner tonight George is a bit of a piggy - he was straight in both the Whiskas and Animonda bowls. I haven't seen Daisy eat any solid food at all yet - however I've seen her feeding from Lily a lot and I couldn't keep her out of Lily's goat's milk. Is it a problem at 6 weeks if she isn't taking much solid food? She's smaller and lighter than George but still seems quite chunky and she's very playful.



Paddypaws said:


> I am not an experienced breeder but I hope you don't mind me popping in to see these three little beauties. Is mum and one of her kittens pure white and the other one with just a black splodge??


Yes Lily and baby Daisy are pure white and George has the splodge - he looks like Stripe from Gremlins and I think he's going to be a handful as well! I'd love you to look in on them! I'm going to need a ton of advice from experienced multi-cat folks when it's time to introduce my three to them!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw what beautiful cats! Congratulations and well done you for looking after them so well. Can't wait to hear more and see more photos! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some kittens don't take to solids as quickly as others so I wouldn't worry too much about Daisy or that she is drinking the goat's milk too. Just keep offering the meat. It would be a good idea to weigh both Daisy and George daily to start with to check that they are gaining weight - by six weeks I only weigh once a week unless I have any particular concerns - but I say daily with these two until you are happy about their gains. Kitchen scales are fine to use - I have a set just for weighing kittens that measure in 1g increments


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Ate you certain of their ages, they really do look huge for 6 weeks, and mum shouldn't be that thin from only feeding 2 of them? Unless there were other kittens in the litter which are now homed? Please check their birth date again, I suspect they are a lot older than 6 weeks.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Ate you certain of their ages, they really do look huge for 6 weeks, and mum shouldn't be that thin from only feeding 2 of them? Unless there were other kittens in the litter which are now homed? Please check their birth date again, I suspect they are a lot older than 6 weeks.


I can only go on what I've been told - they were born on 21st December, which makes them 7 weeks old on Monday. They seem a lot smaller than Oscar was when we got him at 9 weeks and Lily is a seriously small cat compared to my others - she's eating more today so I'm pleased with that. Daisy still isn't taking anything solid, she'll sniff it then walk away, she's always on mum. George is eating lots and rarely seems to feed from mum.

George:


Daisy:


And proud mum, Lily:


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, age looks about right from those photos, was going on size comparison first photo, but makes sense if Lily exceptionally small, she doesn't look much more than a kitten herself. She should gain weight once the kittens are taking less milk from her, and would be worth assuming she's not wormed and start again from scratch, along with the kittens who can pick them up through her milk. You can give her Cimicat milk from the vet, costs about £11 for a big tub, and because it's a powder you only make up what you need so no waste.
They look lovely, congratulations.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eek what gorgeous cats, you lucky thing :Happy
You mention introducing all 3 to your existing cats - does that mean you are keeping them all? If it were me I doubt I could part with them! xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Eek what gorgeous cats, you lucky thing :Happy
> You mention introducing all 3 to your existing cats - does that mean you are keeping them all? If it were me I doubt I could part with them! xx


Yes, the plan is to keep all three (meaning we'll have SIX) although I do have several potential homes for the kittens in mind in case things don't go well - if Lily falls out with them big time, for example, or my three really take exception to them during introductions. I'm hoping they can stay - we recently moved to a new house on the edge of a village, we are on an unpaved road with fields and a wood around us so going out is a possibility for everyone once old enough and neutered. 
I'm pretty taken with them all already - the kittens are obviously seriously cute and funny but Lily is also so gentle and lovely it's impossible not to fall for her.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

No experience or advice to offer but my goodness those kittens are so gorgeous and mum is beautiful as well :Happy


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh my, they are some seriously cute kittens! Do you know how old Mum is? No advice sorry, just swooning over the babies  best of luck with everything.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Oh my, they are some seriously cute kittens! Do you know how old Mum is? No advice sorry, just swooning over the babies  best of luck with everything.


Lily is three and this is her second litter. She was an indoor cat who "got out" and came back pregnant, she will be neutered as soon as the kittens are fully weaned and I've hopefully fattened her up a bit - I want her to have a glorious retirement from motherhood and a good rest.

Daisy and George are currently trashing my bookcase - they really can squeeze into the tiniest gap!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Me and OH sat reading this whole thread and let out a sigh and a collective "Awwwwwwwwww" at all of them. Such cuteness overload!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Chewie39 said:


> Lily is three and this is her second litter. She was an indoor cat who "got out" and came back pregnant, she will be neutered as soon as the kittens are fully weaned and I've hopefully fattened her up a bit - I want her to have a glorious retirement from motherhood and a good rest.
> 
> Daisy and George are currently trashing my bookcase - they really can squeeze into the tiniest gap!


Aw bless. I thought she may of been younger than that. Just because she's on the small side. She's gorgeous though! Her babies certainly take after her. Sounds like you have your hands full lol.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Adorable!
George looks like a right little bruiser and Daisy is so sweet and girly as is mum.
sigh


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone forgot to tell Daisy that cat food is delicious


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you tried offering her some on your finger or even gently opening her mouth and putting it on her tongue? Sometimes they prefer a smoother texture at first so a little warm water mixed in may make it smell more inviting.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Have you tried offering her some on your finger or even gently opening her mouth and putting it on her tongue? Sometimes they prefer a smoother texture at first so a little warm water mixed in may make it smell more inviting.


Feeding her from my finger worked a treat - she came straight over to the bowl and proceeded to lick it clean, thanks so much!


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

Such pretty cats! I don't breed myself, but I couldn't resist a comment once I'd seen their photos! Lucky you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv not read all th comments, sorry.

But i would recommend putting mum and babies onto raw diet. Try this company http://www.naturalinstinct.com/cat-food-lamb-chicken


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Chewie39 said:


> Feeding her from my finger worked a treat - she came straight over to the bowl and proceeded to lick it clean, thanks so much!


That is a very cute little cat dish


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> That is a very cute little cat dish


And I see it's big enough to get paws in!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> That is a very cute little cat dish


I have one of those :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I have one of those :Cat


where are they from Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I got mine from Zooplus but I've seen them in my local pet shop too


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thought I'd post an update on Lily and the kittens 

They are pretty amazing! We've been to the vets and, apart from eye drops for them all, she was happy that they are all healthy. Lily has had sore eyes since I first visited them and both kittens have them to a lesser extent so they are on eye drops for the week - if their eyes don't clear up in that time they will be swabbed for chlamydia, which means a longer course of treatment and a probable delay in their first injections. The drops aren't easy to administer by myself now they've all got wise to what is coming!

Lily is the most gentle cat I have ever come across. I thought my Kitty and Oscar were incredibly tame and amenable to cuddles but Lily is amazingly friendly and she's incredibly patient with George and Daisy, who are getting more boisterous by the day. She's eating lots and looks to be putting on some weight - the vet wasn't overly concerned by her weight and thinks she will gain condition from now on as the kittens are feeding much less. George continues to eat lots of wet food and will eat anything I put down but Daisy will only eat Smila fish pots and Applaws - any tips on persuading her to eat Grau/Bozita/Feringa/ or even the other Smila varieties? I'm giving Lily some Orijen dry so she has something when I'm at work but the kittens don't seem interested in it.

I'm actually having a massive dilemma re the kittens. My initial plan was to keep Lily and rehome the kittens when old enough but I kind of fell for them, unsurprisingly. I don't have a problem having 6 cats - my animals are very important to me and I know that I love having cats around (we've had Harry for nearly 14 years and Oz and Kit for nearly 5 years) and I want to keep the kittens as well as Lily BUT everyone I know seem to think that 6 cats is somehow and unacceptable idea. A work friend yesterday asked if she can have the kittens - she has one cat already and showed me pictures of a very spoiled and happy looking boy - and the kittens would be very spoilt indoor cats. I know it would be a wonderful home but I'm really attached to George and Daisy and feel sad about letting them go. There are no guarantees they will get on with my cats - or that Lily will be happy to have them around when they are fully weaned, I do realise that. Am I being selfish? I'm just starting a volunteer role with CP - it's mainly TNR work with some educational work re neutering but I'm sure there will be the opportunity to take in foster kittens in the future - that very much appeals to me but probably wouldn't be easy or even possible if I have 6 cats of my own. I really don't know what to do?

PS The dish is available at [email protected]


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can see Lily's sore eyes here:









I have been advised to bathe with cooled boiled water and apply the drops twice daily.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Daisy helping me turn my Macbook on:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gosh what beautiful cats, I can see why you are struggling!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh my, all three of them are absolutely *beautiful *and I have fallen in love with them by just looking at their photo's! I can see why you're struggling. I personally do not feel having 6 cats is a crazy idea if they all get on OK, similar in temperament etc. but everyone has their own opinions! A lady I work with (a crazy cat lady like meeee ) had 6 or 7 (can't quite remember the number) cats at one point, everyone at work thought she was absolutely bonkers and she was so pleased when I told her it was amazing  x


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

Why not just see how it goes for now and make a decision once you've seen whether your cats get on with the kittens, and how Lily seems when they're a few weeks older? There's no harm in rehoming the kits when they're a few months rather than soon is there?

However, if the cats get on, you have room for six cats and can afford it then why not  Who cares what anyone thinks! They're so gorgeous


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mum may simply be a small cat, and if she was fed low quality food, she may not have had a lot of reserves for a pregnancy and feeding the kittens. There may have been other kittens that did not survive, and the girl may even have been conceived a few days later than the boy, meaning she was younger when born. Cats mate several times, given a chance, and the kittens in one litter may well be from different fathers. This may also explain why George seems to be more developed and act 'older' than his sister.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I totally understand- If I had them, I would never give them away!!!!   Me and the OH have spent awwwing and oooohing at these three ever so often! 
The cul de sac I live in is cat haven- the wonderful lady two doors away from me has six kitties in various ages, all moggies, and a mix of outdoor and indoor ones, who are quite happy and well behaved. In all honesty- if you believe you can be a slave to six happy masters, yep- go for it!!! Who cares about the rest of the world!   
I have to confess that there have been days that I want to go to my nearest CPL and get one more rescue moggie (kitten this time), but a little worried of how Maya would react.
All the very best, and hope their health improves- you're already doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for all of the kind comments - the kittens and Lily continue to do well (and I continue to get more and more attached to them).

Who needs expensive cat toys............


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

...............when you can have a good scrap on a Tesco paper bag???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The black blob on the left-hand head will probably go in time. I don't name my kittens as it makes it easier to say goodbye when the time comes.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> The black blob on the left-hand head will probably go in time. I don't name my kittens as it makes it easier to say goodbye when the time comes.


I know - big mistake really. I haven't heard from the lady who is having them for a couple of days and I find myself hoping that she's changed her mind!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I managed to get a nice pic of Lily tonight. Her eyes are really clearing up and she's filling out a bit - her fur is also looking a little better though she is still a bit raggedy compared to my monsters. I think she's going to be a very pretty cat, bless her.










I think she has a touch of cabin fever being stuck in one room with the kittens - is this normal at 8 weeks? Or could she be calling? She's been slightly odd tonight but surely not with kittens not fully weaned?

Edited to add - I have answered my own question with a bit of research and, it seems, she quite easily could be calling. I just hurriedly shut the kitchen window - it was only open a crack but my next door neighbour feeds two feral cats so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow, she is stunning....those eyes!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you, Paddypaws - her eyes are looking a lot better, she did look slightly "spooky" (as my nephew described her) with crusty poorly eyes. I don't think it can be chlamydia as the vet said there would most likely be no improvement with these eye drops and both kittens are better completely and Lily seems to be well on the mend.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you definitely decided to rehome the kittens then chewie?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you groom her? A slicker brush will get out loose fur


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Chewie39 said:


> Or could she be calling? She's been slightly odd tonight but surely not with kittens not fully weaned?.


Girls do call before their kittens are 'weaned' if that's what you're asking. Mine call from a few days to a couple of weeks after birth.

I give all kittens nicknames, letting them go is going to be hard whether they're named or not and I've got to call them something other than kitten.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Girls do call before their kittens are 'weaned' if that's what you're asking. Mine call from a few days to a couple of weeks after birth.
> 
> I give all kittens nicknames, letting them go is going to be hard whether they're named or not and I've got to call them something other than kitten.


She's a bit off her food and has been sort of wondering around making a funny high pitched screechy meow sound. She's started moving herself away from the kittens sometimes as well, whereas before she was with them all the time. Does this all sound normal? It's annoying as I really have loved watching her eat and start to fill out, now she's just picking at the food though she does keep going back again and again.



Paddypaws said:


> Have you definitely decided to rehome the kittens then chewie?


I'm still not 100% - I've been working out finances today to pay for injections and spaying/neutering of all three if they all stay. Food isn't an issue as the 400g tins of what mine eat are only slightly dearer than the 200g tins (zooplus).



OrientalSlave said:


> Do you groom her? A slicker brush will get out loose fur


I hadn't done until you suggested it but I've done all three of them tonight, they seemed OK and Lily's coat is gleaming!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls will go off food and ignore kittens when calling, other things occupying their minds


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kitty update - all seems to be going well

Daisy and George's eyes have completely cleared up and Lily's (which were a lot worse) are looking much better. They are all really friendly and cuddly despite the eye drops. I've come full circle and think I'm keeping them all now - after hearing nothing at all from the lady who wanted them and feeling ridiculously pleased about it. I'm hopeless - I don't think I'd make a good fosterer.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

"No tail of my own so I'll play with mum's"


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww they are so adorable and look extremely happy and healthy - I'm pleased you are keeping them all! :Happy


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

They are all so beautiful... What a trio they'll be when they're grown!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Everything still going well, everyone is eating and they have all settled in really well. I have started feeding all of the cats with the kitchen door ajar (whilst watching them closely) so they can see each other while they eat and they all just seem mildly interested in each other, no aggression at all. I'm really curious as to how they will all get on, so far it all seems to good to be true but we'll have to see.

George has developed a disconcerting habit - he runs up my legs (or my back if I'm sitting on the floor), it's very painful as he has little razor claws - any ideas how I can persuade him to stop this before Daisy starts copying him?

Daisy:









George:


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lily:


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Chewie39 said:


> Everything still going well, everyone is eating and they have all settled in really well. I have started feeding all of the cats with the kitchen door ajar (whilst watching them closely) so they can see each other while they eat and they all just seem mildly interested in each other, no aggression at all. I'm really curious as to how they will all get on, so far it all seems to good to be true but we'll have to see.
> 
> George has developed a disconcerting habit - he runs up my legs (or my back if I'm sitting on the floor), it's very painful as he has little razor claws - any ideas how I can persuade him to stop this before Daisy starts copying him?
> 
> ...


Big cat activity tree, with high perches. Although he may then jump down from on high! Wear jeans whilst he's little too, it doesn't help with breaking the habit, but it sure makes it less painful.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you tried clipping claws? Won't be easy with wriggly kittens but I usually managed to do the boys when they were very tired and / or asleep


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Big cat activity tree, with high perches. Although he may then jump down from on high! Wear jeans whilst he's little too, it doesn't help with breaking the habit, but it sure makes it less painful.


We have a 7 ft cat tree in the living room and I've ordered some wall shelves and beds to build all of the cats a "superhighway" once we are all integrated. I got the kittens and Lily a tiny kitten sized scratching post as I didn't want them falling off - however they use my dining table and chars as climbing frame and have recently discovered jumping from my kitchen trolley to the work surfaces so I've had to have a move around. I think they are getting bored in the kitchen and I don't blame them but they are 9 weeks on Monday so it's injections next week, not long to go.



moggie14 said:


> Have you tried clipping claws? Won't be easy with wriggly kittens but I usually managed to do the boys when they were very tired and / or asleep


I have clippers and have done this before so I'll give it a go but I must admit I'm nervous, they are so diddy and fast moving!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lily and the kittens have been with us for 2 and half weeks now and the kittens were nine weeks old yesterday. I think they are doing well, all are eating really well and both kits are growing rapidly (George is still quite a bit bigger than Daisy). I'm planning to book them in for their first injections on Friday and Lily will be having them too - just making sure Lily's eyes are completely better as the vet won't vaccinate her if she's still having problems.

Here are a few more pictures - Daisy likes to pose for them whilst George is a total live wire and won't keep still for them!

Daisy:









George:










Lily:


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Aww, this made me all warm inside. They are so beautiful! Can I just hug them all???


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sh N said:


> Aww, this made me all warm inside. They are so beautiful! Can I just hug them all???


Yes you can - they love a good cuddle


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Quick question - how long are the kittens likely to continue feeding from mum? They are growing rapidly and will be 10 weeks old on Monday - and I think the fact that she's still feeding them is stopping her putting on as much weight as I'd like. She's eating well over 400g of wet a day plus 2 handfuls of Orijen ( my other cats have around 200g to 220g of wet a day) and her fur feels really smooth and looks really shiny now but she's still on the thin side.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They will feed from her as long as she allows it. Mine normally stop at about 10-11 weeks, but I know of breeders who have kittens still feeding from mum at 6 months! It's more of a comfort suckle though. I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep giving her as much as she'll eat and the weight will be back on her in a few weeks. To be honest, 400G of wet doesn't sound like a lot. My mums could easily do 400-500G of raw when feeding their kittens. I just keep topping up the bowls.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> but I know of breeders who have kittens still feeding from mum at 6 months!.


\

It's like that here, keepers will feed for months, the other kittens nurse for the 12+ weeks they are here.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, keepers sickle for months here as well but milk seems to have dried by 3-4 months. Keep feeding as much as they will eat, and maybe mum is a naturally slim cat


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

carly87 said:


> To be honest, 400G of wet doesn't sound like a lot. My mums could easily do 400-500G of raw when feeding their kittens. I just keep topping up the bowls.


I've tried giving more but seem to end up chucking it. I feed her 6-7 times a day same as the kittens and only leave dry down when I go to work and at night. Maybe the dry is stopping her eating more?I was hoping it would bulk her up a bit and it's obviously convenient when I can't get to them for a few hours. My others don't have any dry (except given as a treat a few pieces at a time) and they eat 3 meals a day of 70-85g each.



spotty cats said:


> \
> 
> It's like that here, keepers will feed for months, the other kittens nurse for the 12+ weeks they are here.


Well both kittens are keepers so I guess they'll be doing it for a while! I'm guessing once Lily is spayed the milk will dry up quickly? Vet is happy to spay her in a couple of weeks, does that sound reasonable? I don't really want her calling again as she seemed horribly unsettled and went off her food for several days.



OrientalSlave said:


> Keep feeding as much as they will eat, and maybe mum is a naturally slim cat


I definitely think she's a slim cat and that's fine but her iliac crests stick out and I can count her vertebrae by looking so she's definitely too thin. However she's looking so much healthier and the vet is not too concerned. Once she's spayed she might turn into a piggy like our Kitty, we call her Fatima Kitbread!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really wouldn't worry at this stage. Some mums who have had it hard look skinny until kittens are about 16-20 weeks. I had one litter where I didn't feed raw. Mum was fed a reasonably good wet, as much as she liked. She had 3 kittens who would eat for England, and she wasn't hard handed when it came to the weaning, so they were still sucking her dry at about 9 weeks as well as eating! She looked awful despite me literally stuffing her with food. Poor coat, crazy apetite, but she went from fat and healthy to skin and bone, and didn't put anything back on until kittens were about 16 weeks. She was back to looking amzing within a few weeks of that though.

I fed all raw with all other litters, and have noticed that mums spend the first week or two looking slimjmer than I'd like, but not skinny. Then they fill back out and continue to feed whilst remaining nice and squidgy themselves.

Dry is a good source of calories so I wouldn't necessarily remove it just yet, especially if you're only giving her it at times when you can't be there to top up the bowls. If you try to give her more and are having to chuck it away, then it sounds like she's eating as much as she can, but do look at the quality of food. For example, 400G of Macs or Ropocat is going to be much more dense in terms of nutrition than 400G of Whiskas.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Dry is a good source of calories so I wouldn't necessarily remove it just yet, especially if you're only giving her it at times when you can't be there to top up the bowls. If you try to give her more and are having to chuck it away, then it sounds like she's eating as much as she can, but do look at the quality of food. For example, 400G of Macs or Ropocat is going to be much more dense in terms of nutrition than 400G of Whiskas.


She was fed Go Kat and a bit of Whiskas before she came to us 3 weeks ago but I feed Feringa, Grau, Smila, Bozita and Animonda in rotation as all my cats seem to like and eat those brands and I know they are reasonably good quality. I got Lily and the kittens onto them as quickly as I could and had no issues transitioning her. Are Macs and Ropocat significantly better? I've never tried them but would be happy to if they are really good?

I was just feeling how lovely and silky her fur is feeling now - she was kind of greasy when she arrived and she's definitely filled out since then so I'm not too worried.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Chewie39 said:


> I'm guessing once Lily is spayed the milk will dry up quickly? Vet is happy to spay her in a couple of weeks, does that sound reasonable?


Not always, I've had retirees come home from spaying and continue on nursing with milk. You could spay her any time, I'd not wait much longer than 3-4 weeks from her last heat.

She's definitely looking better than earlier photos


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The smilla and Animonda are Ok but not great. I'd rather have what the Happy Kitty Company sell instead of those 2, but to be honest, in rotation it's not all that bad. I'd just continue to stuff as much food as humanly possible down her belly and give her a few more weeks to get fat and happy. Spaying will really help this, but in case she calls before you can get her in, I'd suggest a half a piriton table every other day. IT's great at quieting the call and keeping them eating slightly better.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Not always, I've had retirees come home from spaying and continue on nursing with milk. You could spay her any time, I'd not wait much longer than 3-4 weeks from her last heat.
> 
> She's definitely looking better than earlier photos


Thanks! I think she does too!

Another question, I'm afraid - we believe that Lily has never had any vaccinations so the plan was to get her done with the kittens at 9 and 12 weeks. We have had to wait a week due to the eye infections and they are going on Friday for the first injections - does that affect when Lily can be spayed? Can she be done between injections? I forgot to ask the vet abut this and we aren't there till Friday - I don't really want her to go another month without being spayed.



carly87 said:


> The smilla and Animonda are Ok but not great. I'd rather have what the Happy Kitty Company sell instead of those 2, but to be honest, in rotation it's not all that bad. I'd just continue to stuff as much food as humanly possible down her belly and give her a few more weeks to get fat and happy. Spaying will really help this, but in case she calls before you can get her in, I'd suggest a half a piriton table every other day. IT's great at quieting the call and keeping them eating slightly better.


Is Grantapet any better? I'm not too worried about the food I give as she (and all my cats) seem pretty healthy and look good on it but I do like Zooplus ordering


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You'd have to ask your vet, but my kittens are neutered between vaccinations so I can't see it would be different for an adult and feel it's better to have her spayed than calling again.
You could always ring them rather than wait until Friday.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Granatapet is great stuff if they'll eat it.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Granatapet is great stuff if they'll eat it.


Have ordered a mixed trial pack and will add it to the rotation if they all like it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have spoken to the vets this morning and they do spay between primary vaccinations so I'll get Lily booked in the week after next - as long as she isn't calling, fingers crossed. I'm having her chipped at the same time, I always get nervous taking my pets in for neutering but I know problems are rare.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I now have five of my cats chilling out in the living room with me! (Only Kitty isn't here, that's cos she keeps trying to eat the kittens dinner so she's in with my son for a bit - she keeps licking the kittens so I think she likes them). It's been a very gradual thing, Lily and the kittens have been here four weeks tomorrow and I've been carefully scent swapping, moving onto feeding them with the door ajar. For the past couple of days I've been letting them mix for very short periods whilst watching them carefully, it's all gone astonishingly well. Lily is totally chilled (I was going to wait until after she was spayed but she has cabin fever stuck in one room with the kits) and my lot have made me proud, they are so amazing.










I won't be leaving them unsupervised together for a long time, don't worry.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see them all together and it doesn't look as if you are going to have much trouble with them :Cat


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely to see them all together and it doesn't look as if you are going to have much trouble with them :Cat


I know! I can't believe it really - I think after being introduced to four long eared weirdos (buns!) my lot can handle anything!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

We have been to the vets this morning and Lily, George and Daisy have had their first vacs, they seem ok so far, maybe a bit quiet - they've all gone to sleep. The vet was really pleased with their progress - both kittens have put on almost 500g in 3 weeks. George is 1.53kg and Daisy is 1.33kg. The vet says Lily has put on just over 100g and, as she is a small cat, at 3.1kg she isn't that far off ideal. She still has too much milk to consider spaying yet, the vet says to see how she is in 3 weeks.


----------

